# XBMC android port works on the touchpad :)



## red-i (Mar 28, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1813089

get the APK here:
http://www.xbmcandroid.com/2013/01/17/introducing-the-first-end-user-friendly-release-of-xbmc-for-android-must-have/

install the non NEON build for touchscreen devices

it uses mx player to play all the video (which is great since mx video uses hardware acceleration)

so far I tested it out with 1channel and it plays perfectly. i haven't streamed any content over the network yet.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

So- wait- touchpad users can now mirror their screen on a TV? And if so- what's compatible to do so from the TVs point? What do I need on my TV if this works?


----------



## red-i (Mar 28, 2012)

it's not an XBMC remote, it's the full XBMC client... so load on your TP, point it to all your networked media content and then watch on your TP. Nothing to do with the TV.

now if you're running XBMC on another device connected to your TV (android stick, media centre) I believe there's an XBMC remote app that lets you use your TP (or any android device) to control your XBMC.

If you want XBMC on your TV the best way to go I believe is get one of those MK808 chipset based android sticks, and put XBMC on it and connect that to your TV.


----------



## sabresfan08 (May 3, 2012)

any idea how i can get this to see my pc? i have upnp turned on and the ports open im not sure where to go from here

edit: nevermind i got it. i didn't realize it had to be running on the pc at the same time. apparently there is no way to run xbmc in the background on the computer either, just as a server.


----------

